# 2x2x2 Guimond Tutorial by Tao Yu



## Tao Yu (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.This is the tutorial I mentioned in my last thread.
I know there are many tutorials on guimond but I wanted to make a tutorial based on how I learnt it
So, Here they are


Spoiler



*Intro and step 1*





























thank you for watching


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! Just remember in your next videos to talk louder, I had to turn my volume all the way up to hear you.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 16, 2011)

I noticed as well but it was too late .I'll definately remember to do that next time. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I noticed as well but it was too late .I'll definately remember to do that next time. Thanks for the feedback!



Anytime


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks (picking up 2x2 since I bought the lanlan on sale from lightake)


----------



## Egide (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks a lot for the tut, really helpful


----------



## Egide (Jul 17, 2011)

l really love the way you explain the orientation ( helped me learn all the algs in minutes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, this finally encouraged me to learn a half-decent 2x2 method. 

Thanks, well done.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 31, 2011)

Gonna take a look at this later when I have more time. Thanks for making a tutorial that might actually be worth watching


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> half-decent


 





I think this is the method with most potential besides CLL/EG/SS. It can be very fast with practise.

Anyway thanks for your feedback


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 22, 2011)

2x2x2 Guimond Tutorial by Tao Yu 


Very good thank you very much 


GG


----------

